# skull mounts (bear)....any methods for attaching the lower jaw so it can be hung???



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

Im sure I can rig something up, but are there any methods or gadgets to afix the lower jaw to the skull, so it can be hung by a euro mount type hook?


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

Simple just use some super glue. Sounds stupid but it works.


----------



## BOWHUNTER77 (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey there r holes in the back of skull and jaw. take #10 wire and hot glue in it will b stiff enough to put the jaw in the position u want. we had one like that at our booth at the Iowa deer classic last year. D&D flesheaters we do euro cleaning 515-291-4246


----------

